# Hoyt Bottom cam lean



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Is he using a cable slide that pulls the cables farther from the string/arrow? Like a Sims?


----------



## chewy68 (Jun 29, 2005)

No just the standard hoyt slide


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Limb replacement or get a bow with dual cams so you have two yokes.


----------



## chewy68 (Jun 29, 2005)

Is cam lean a sign of a bum limb


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Check the thrustwashers and make sure the limbs are tight against the cams... Then forget about it...


----------



## chewy68 (Jun 29, 2005)

We haven't worried about because to bow shoots good just one of those things that bugs you. Will it affect the way the bow shoots or accuracy in any way? Javi thanks for all your posts they have been very helpful.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

chewy68 said:


> We haven't worried about because to bow shoots good just one of those things that bugs you. Will it affect the way the bow shoots or accuracy in any way? Javi thanks for all your posts they have been very helpful.


Thanks...

Nope, not if the thrustwashers are correctly installed and the limbs tight against the thrustwashers...


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I was wondering about this also because mine is like this as well. I do have space between my limbs and washers though. how do you fix that? is the thick washer supposed to be on the left side (as if you were holding the bow to shoot it)??


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Some sort of cam lean at some time or another is normal on any bow that is not a shoot through system. Yes the bottom cams on hoyts have some lean. Yes it is normal. No it does not effect how it shoots. No you can not fix it.


----------



## bowman57 (Jan 23, 2006)

I had a ultratec last year do the same thing . It got so bad that the buss cable would go past the draw stop. The dealer took the bottom limbs and swap sides putting the weak limb on the string side of cam and this did stop the cam lean. He order new limbs, but i shot it this way for around a month didn't want to miss with things right at hunting season. I ended up not getting to hunt because of ankle injury my artifical ankle came apart so put new limbs and didn't hunt. The bow shot the same with old limbs as it did with new limbs. You might try this also and maybe end up with quick fix.


----------

